# Den Helder



## kveitesucher (9. August 2005)

Hallo Boardies,|wavey: 
ich möchte am übernächsten Wochenende (20./21.8.) mit 3 Freunden zum Makrelenangeln fahren.
Kann mir jemand einen Kutter empfehlen oder gibt es welche die man meiden sollte?
Kann man sonntags dort irgendwo Eis bekommen?
Weiss jemand eine günstige Unterkunft=

Viele Grüsse
 BERND


----------



## leuchtturm (11. August 2005)

*AW: Den Helder*

Moin, 

ich habe die Frage auch vor kurzem gestellt. Die MS Nestor wurde mir empfohlen!!!

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47585

Wäre klasse, wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mal hier einstellen würdest, auch als PN an mich, da ich auch wieder nach Den Helder möchte!!!


----------

